# Pen Kit Inventory



## rtjw (Aug 29, 2005)

How many various pen kits do you keep in stock?


----------



## rtjw (Aug 29, 2005)

I would love to keep over 100, but I dont.


----------



## melogic (Aug 29, 2005)

Are we talking various types? or are we talking total number among 2 or 3 types? I generally keep about 200 or so total, but they are among Designer, Streamline, Polaris, Statesman, Jr. Statesman. Cushion Grip. Then I also have 20 or so Perfume pens, 20 or so necklace magnifyers and about 40 toothpick key rings.


----------



## Dario (Aug 29, 2005)

I sometimes have 100+...depending on my "hoarding" mood.  I have about a 100 now, more in about 2 weeks []...once those CSUSA kits get here []

On the average I have 50-75 regularly though...and that's what I voted on.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 29, 2005)

Wow, I'm amazed at the high numbers that are held in stock. Geez, I thought I was wealthy with my average count of ten kits in stock. Since I am responsible for INVENTORY CONTROL (at work), I will gladly help those unfortunate souls that have too many kits at their disposal. Remember too much inventory is not a good thing. [][]

-Peter-


----------



## Deere41h (Aug 29, 2005)

Currently more than I should have....But building inventory and pens for the holidays.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Aug 30, 2005)

Well over 100 now, hopefully near 0 after the holidays []


----------



## MDWine (Aug 30, 2005)

I can't afford to keep many in stock!


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 30, 2005)

At the moment, a little over 2 dozen, but I just ordered twice that many. Half to fill an order and the other half because of Johnny's group buy. [] I try to keep only a few of each pen I make on hand unless one of them goes on sale. Then I stock up and by at least 10. I like saving money. []


----------



## mewell (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm *assuming* [:0] the question means "total inventory"... Right now I'm building up for holiday shows so I have a lot on hand ... As mrcook4570 said "hopefully near 0 after the holidays"!


----------



## Dario (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrcook4570_
> <br />Well over 100 now, hopefully near 0 after the holidays []



Ain't we all hoping for this?  []  

With my luck...I might have to eat pens after Christmas [V] since I will be broke with all my investment on kits and related stuff.  I really need to learn how to market my pens!


----------



## CPDesigns (Aug 31, 2005)

I bought a big shipment from CSUSA months ago that I'm still working through. 20 ea of gold and platinum finish cigar, euro, and flat top; 6 x 20 = 120, plus a few slimlines, a couple Gentleman's, and myriad bits and pieces laying around. The shop's a mess...[]


----------



## jrc (Sep 3, 2005)

I try to have 50 or so finished pens on hand but I sell them so fast it's hard to keep up.  I never get lower than 300 to 400 kits
before ordering a few hunderd more.


----------



## Ligget (Sep 3, 2005)

I have around 150 - 200 kits at present, bought a lot of what I wanted when I had the cash.
Turned one or two since, wish I could buy health!!LOL[xx(][]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 3, 2005)

Can I just count all the pieces I have and divide by an average number of parts per kit?(Of course the cigar pen kind of throws that idea out)[V]


----------



## Jerry Crice (Sep 11, 2005)

My wife gives them away faster than I can make them. A friend came over today and walked out with a set of slimlines, pen and pencil and a cigar pen with another promised when SWHTM brings it home from the office. [B)]


----------



## Bill Collier (Oct 11, 2005)

I will always have a couple hundred kits in stock. I often take large orders and have to be prepared to deliver by their deadlines. I keep larger numbers of the most popular kits (mont blanc and parker style) and just a few of the rest.


----------



## ashaw (Oct 11, 2005)

Right now I have about 200 kits.  Part of the problem is that I have been spending all my free time on a whole house remodel and no time in the shop.[].. Good new I will be done in three weeks[].  I will be turning two months worth of pens in the 2 weekends.

Alan


----------



## Fangar (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cteaglesc_
> <br />Can I just count all the pieces I have and divide by an average number of parts per kit?(Of course the cigar pen kind of throws that idea out)[V]



Lol,  I know that feeling.  Don't like this cap, what if I use this part for that pen with this part from that kit...  I have a huge bucket of scrap parts.  Waaayyy too many kits too.

Fangar


----------



## djborek (Oct 13, 2005)

I have been so busy making lots of changes at our company with buying all the material to stabilize woods and testing the dyes has taken the beter part of 8 months now!  I keep buying pen kits in 6 and 12's at a time and just havent had enough time to make any pens though.  My Wife Renee did an invintory and we have so many other gifts to turn now, the pens were at 389 count and about half are Statesman Jr. II Gold Fountain pen kits.  Just purchased a dozen Emperor kits and will make some time to start making some pens when they come in.  They are such nice looking pens, I was disapointed when they told me at CS-USA the prices of the 22K Gold were reversed for the fountain pen and the rollerballs.  

I was digging around and I found 100 kits for 12" pepper mills from last year! I just can't wait to try some of the two and three colored and stabilized pen blanks I have been testing.

David @ http://www.blankity-blanks.com


----------

